# Halloween Asylum Coupons



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum's scary good coupons are back: $5 off of $50 orders (SCARY5), $10 off $100 orders (SCARY10) and $25 off of $200 orders (SCARY25). Good only through this weekend!


----------

